# Does anyone know where the Post Office on Rutland Place Dublin 1 is?



## nicnic (15 Jul 2009)

Hi

Does anyone know where the post office on rutland place is?. Have to collect a registered letter but couldnt find it this morn. Im right in thinking rutland place is off parnell sq (gate theatre). Tried calling the number provided but all I get is an post customer service??

Thanks
N


----------



## stephnyc (15 Jul 2009)

looks like you were in the right area.. http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q...HnAQ&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=title&resnum=1


----------



## RonanC (15 Jul 2009)

Directly opposite the entrance to the Gate there is a small laneway. If you walk up this lane (you'll see a large blue shutter in the distance) take a left and follow this lane up just over half way and the An Post sorting office is on your left. You can also access this lane from Great Denmark Street (at the corner of the Belvedere Hotel)


----------



## nicnic (15 Jul 2009)

Thanks a mil - try again this evening. Seems like a very dodgy laneway aswell.

Cheers


----------



## RonanC (15 Jul 2009)

There's usually some drunks hanging about but they are harmless enough.


----------

